# Agregar un boton controlador a un auricular de celular



## sergio434 (Mar 3, 2017)

Que tal, como andan ! Les quiero comentar que tengo unos auriculares viejos, y lo que quiero hacer es agregarle un boton para hacer parar la musica al celular y que el mismo tambien la reanude. Ustedes tienen idea como? Por lo que se, tengo que usar una ficha de 4 contactos (audio izq, audio derecho, masa y microfono). Pero ... como puedo controlar el celular con esto? Muchas gracias !


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 3, 2017)

tenes que descargar una aplicacion, hay varias te dejo un ejemplo

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lennox.keycut&hl=es


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 5, 2017)

sergio434 dijo:


> Que tal, como andan ! Les quiero comentar que tengo unos auriculares viejos, y lo que quiero hacer es agregarle un boton para hacer parar la musica al celular y que el mismo tambien la reanude. Ustedes tienen idea como? Por lo que se, tengo que usar una ficha de 4 contactos (audio izq, audio derecho, masa y microfono). Pero ... como puedo controlar el celular con esto? Muchas gracias !



Que celular es?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Abr 15, 2017)

Creo que puedes probar con esto
Recuerdo que por algun lado vi una imagen similar con todas las combinaciones de resistencias posible


----------

